# taking the pets..



## Khrys (Sep 26, 2009)

We might be moving to Egypt in January 2010, and I would like to see what I would have to do to transfer my pets over there. We want the transfer to be as smooth and stress free as possible. This being our first venture overseas for moving, we have some questions I am hoping this forum can answer! 

We currently have one 85lb dog, 3 cats, and 5 rats. We realize the rats may pose a problem. 

This is what we know:
1. All animals must be microchipped.
2. All animals must have a health certificate, including all records of shots.
3. They must all have crates that they can stand up in, and turn around, and enough food to last them the whole trip.

What can we expect when we get there? Obviously a vet exam, correct? 
Can anyone who has had experience with this sort of issue walk us through this? We want to know exactly what our experience will be like, or rather, their experience. After all, they did not ask to move..lol.

Also, we have contacted DEFRA on the issue on rodents being allowed to come into Egypt, but that is a UK organization. Who would we contact here in the US? We have tried writing to a vet in Egypt, as well as DEFRA, but we would like to know so we could find out what we can (and cannot) do. We would really rather take our ratties, but we know in certain places, they are not wanted, but then again, some places they are accepted also.

Also, we will possibly be living in Cairo, who is the best vet (it does not necessarily need to be the least expensive)?

Thank you for your sage experience and assistance!


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi there 

this is the cell number of Dr Nour who is my favourite vet in Egypt
He is young and very well informed about these things..

give him a call ?

002 010 1105044

Good luck with your pets..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Firstly if you are coming to Cairo find out where you will be living.
Most people have apartments here and don't have gardens/
Many landlords wont allow you to have pets, especially dogs.
I do not think you would be allowed to take your dog into the few parks we have here but I could be wrong.
If you don't drive you will find it hard to take your dog into a taxi.
If you have a car and driver you may find your driver refuses to drive you with a dog in the car.
All things to ponder.


----------



## Khrys (Sep 26, 2009)

We are definatly moving into a pet friendly place. I have been looking in the Maddi area for pet friendly apartments/villas online for quite some time. I have emailed a few real estate companies and requested a dog/cat friendly place. We are willing to spend $4-$5k (usd) per month. I do plan on getting a ground floor apartment, but my dog, Milo has lived in a higher floor. 
I have pondered those points, but thank you so much for bringing them to my attention again. I would not want to go without my Milo, and we will find a way to make everyone comfortable. Milo is kind of a layabout, so no park walks for him, even though he does enjoy the leisurly walk that is no more than 1/4 of a mile. Is there anyway we can walk with a dog in Cairo?
Thank you for the vets name and number. It will prove very useful, should we go. I have heard that name bedore it seems, so he will probably be my vet.
Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Kyrs - As someone who is also bringing her dog to Egypt, I think you will find a lot more tolerance than is suggested. I was at a park in Maadi and one of the guards had his dog with him. I asked him if my dog would be allowed to use the park and he said yes, no problem. I too have been looking for apartments in Maadi that allow pets in the 4-5k range and I have seen a lot of nice places, so don't worry, there is plenty available in that price range. And all of them have had outdoor space. If you need a real estate agent I can recommend one. Just PM me.

Taking a dog in a taxi may be more difficult but if you have your own driver, just make it a condition of hiring them. That's the great thing about Egypt, someone over here is always willing to do what you want for the right price. You may find that the driver wants a little extra money, but given the exchange rate, it probably won't add up to much over here.

I see expats walking their dogs every night here and none of them that I have spoken to have had any dramatic stories of terrible circumstances. It will be harder than the United States but it isn't as bad as it is made out to be. There are pet supply stores, vets, kennels and groomers just like at home.


----------



## namasterae (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello, I am moving to Cairo in August, and want to bring my two cats from the States. However, I hear that bringing them with me at that time might be risky because of the heat, and there may be a delay in picking them up at Customs. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know about dogs in taxis in Cairo,but here in Hurghada the taxis are always touting for business and happily ask dog walkers if they want a taxi. Even after the rain, with two wet dogs I was asked several times on a 10 min walk.


----------

